#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Stress Management - Get Rid of it NOW!

## saloni

*What is STRESS?*

Stress is such a pressure impacting our body which adversely affects our health. This is a type/kind of stimulant which on becoming unbearable assumes the form of stress. In simple words, stress is an indicator of mal-adjustment between a person and surrounding circumstances. 
_
Please find the complete presentations attached!_





  Similar Threads: The Analysis of Stress and Deformation Steve G - Finance Stress Principal Stress ppt Free Download

----------

